# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  wild bettas in singapore

## freyster

hi guys, i have been reading up on wild bettas and keen to own a pair. 

Where could i get wild bettas in singapore ? 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## lucasjiang

C328 and Y618 has them from time to time, but supply is rather infrequent. Species normally seen is mandor, macrostoma and channoides. Occasionally you get other species like brownorum, coccina or unimaculata.

----------


## freyster

thanks mate. i just went these 2 shops yest but they do not carry at the moment. I thought there might be others i could check it out.

----------


## lucasjiang

I guess wild bettas just arent popular in Singapore, hence LFSs are unwilling to sell them as it will be hard to clear stock. Green Chapter used to have a wonderful selection of wild bettas for sale, but that was about 2 years ago. Just hang around C328 or Y618 more and you will be able to get wild bettas from time to time.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

There was betta mandor when I dropped by Y618 today. A tank of them in the rack with the shrimps on top.

----------


## Shi Xuan

As mentioned, wild betta, usually the wine red (Coccina complex) species are sold in LFS and it's seasonal, so you'll have to wait for the usual LFS, C328 and Y618 to be stocked with them. Either that, or you can wait for the upcoming Aquarama. The Indonesian betta breeder, Hermanus might be able to bring some wild betta for the exhibition though, if you're interested. 

As for the mandor, thanks for the heads up. Might visit Y618 later today.  :Smile:

----------


## Edwin1987

I got my pair of macrostomas from Y618 2 weeks ago, was told the stock will come on Wednesday if anyone orders, auntie told me to give them a reminder call on Tuesday so that they will remember to order for you. I got my fish the following day, so you might wanna go enquire from them tomorrow?

----------


## Shi Xuan

Finally have the time to go down and take a look. No more macrostoma this time round. Think they were snatched up like hot cakes. Only saw five mandor left. They were in stressed colors but otherwise, in healthy condition.

----------


## Stormz

Anyone can advise the caring for Macrostoma is hard or easy to care for? Keen to get a pair to try, can anyone advise the pricing as well. Newbie so not sure of the price so need to ask for advice.

----------


## Shi Xuan

These large mouthbrooders are generally expensive. They require specific care and their water to be both clean and cool. A reasonably large tank rigged to a chiller with a soft and acidic water would make make them happy. Also, keep the lids on at all times because as with all betta, they are good jumpers.

----------


## kreuzberg

Hi

wondering if you happen to know any local breeder of wild bettas i could contact? Thanks in advance

----------


## mikeleech

HI Kreuzberg, 
Depend on which species you liked n if not you can look in the forum market .

----------


## Edwin1987

Hi i am not really a breeder but i do have mac fries.. new batch should be ready by next month. If you need, let me know..

----------


## MCE

I have some Betta Coccina, a few Betta Macrostoma of various sizes. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kreuzberg

hi all, thanks for helping out, infind a nce breeder who supplied me with mouthbreeder with locality...rubra aceh and betta hendra...happy to exchange in future if anyone interested!

----------


## kreuzberg

Hi Edwin, thanks for your offer, macros are my long term plan but i dont have the right set up yet to maintain this beAuty! Let me know when you have them next! Cheers

----------


## Wilsonid

Hi All,
Just went to Rainbow (at Sungei Tengah) yesterday and saw a fresh batch of wild bettas. Boss there said they are caught in SG and each selling $8. Nice ones I saw.

Cheers.

----------


## Rutilans

They should be b.pugnax I think. Imbellis are hardly found anywhere in sg

----------


## Trichopsis

Damn, dropped by Rainbow yesterday afternoon and looks like all the wild bettas are gone. Asked the shop staff and they only knew about the fancy bettas.

----------


## Zacquir

Imbellis are mostly found in Penang and Thailand.

----------


## Rutilans

Singapore has some too,but they are in more secluded areas.

----------

